# Late Model S delivery



## Ken G (Feb 20, 2021)

Anyone experiencing Model S delivery delays? We ordered last Nov. They now say delivery will be mid April.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

The refresh has had a pause in all S/X deliveries. What was your original delivery estimate date when you ordered?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ken G said:


> Anyone experiencing Model S delivery delays? We ordered last Nov. They now say delivery will be mid April.


I would think this is good news as you should be getting a new refreshed style. If you truly don't want to wait that long, you might check in with a sales center and see if they could find something similar to your existing order, but it would be the older styling.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Ken G said:


> Anyone experiencing Model S delivery delays? We ordered last Nov. They now say delivery will be mid April.


Did you change your order and "upgrade" it for the$10K (Plus) required?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The refreshed Model S/X are delayed because the FCC denied use of in-cabin radar, so Tesla has to pull the modules out of every refreshed car they already made. But I'm surprised a November order was pushed to a refresh. The wait sucks, but hey, at least you will be getting the latest and greatest, instead of upset that you got the old one just before


----------



## Ken G (Feb 20, 2021)

Bigriver said:


> The refresh has had a pause in all S/X deliveries. What was your original delivery estimate date when you ordered?


----------



## Ken G (Feb 20, 2021)

We Ordered the car on Nov. 11th and we’re told delivery would be 4-6 weeks which would have made the end of the year the latest. Then the plant shut down for 11 days during the holidays for the refresh. Then we’re were told the other day that we can now expect the delivery to be the end of April. We know all about the changes to the new Plaid which is good in our opinion but why the delay again. Doesn’t make since to us.


----------



## Ken G (Feb 20, 2021)

JWardell said:


> The refreshed Model S/X are delayed because the FCC denied use of in-cabin radar, so Tesla has to pull the modules out of every refreshed car they already made. But I'm surprised a November order was pushed to a refresh. The wait sucks, but hey, at least you will be getting the latest and greatest, instead of upset that you got the old one just before


----------



## Ken G (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks, didn’t know about the FCC. That makes since for the delay. We are glad that we are getting the Plaid version because of all the new feature.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Ken G said:


> We Ordered the car on Nov. 11th and we're told delivery would be 4-6 weeks which would have made the end of the year the latest. Then the plant shut down for 11 days during the holidays for the refresh. Then we're were told the other day that we can now expect the delivery to be the end of April. We know all about the changes to the new Plaid which is good in our opinion but why the delay again. Doesn't make since to us.


If you originally had a 4 to 6 week delivery date then you didn't order the Plaid. That is a new variant for which delivery wasn't expected until late 2021, but is now slated to be earlier than expected. Perhaps you ordered a Performance that has now been converted into a Plaid order?


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Ken G said:


> We Ordered the car on Nov. 11th and we're told delivery would be 4-6 weeks which would have made the end of the year the latest. Then the plant shut down for 11 days during the holidays for the refresh. Then we're were told the other day that we can now expect the delivery to be the end of April. We know all about the changes to the new Plaid which is good in our opinion but why the delay again. Doesn't make since to us.


I asked a few posts ago about converting your order and agreeing to the new prices. That was when you should have been told all the details including new delivery estimates.


----------

